# My latest build.



## cozy (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's my latest setup:



Equipment used:
Tank - Aquaone 5 foot
Lighting - 2 pairs of T8 on a 3 way timer
Filtration - Eheim 2227 wet/dry. Eheim 2126 thermo filter. In cupboard below.
Heating - as above - Eheim 2126
Misc:
RO Man 4 stage RO unit - I use 70% RO water + 30% tap water.
3 channel timer for lighting: 3rd channel hoped soon to be used for "moonlight".
Marina "service indicator"
Water level alarm.
Ph monitor.

I'm trying for a natural look with no equipment on show - the large bogwood up each rear corner hides the filter outtakes, and the returns are via spraybars. No heater in the tank thanks to the Eheim 2126 thermofilter.
I keep the PH down to around 7.3 using RO/tap mix + bogwood - I beleive this to be a more stable and natural method than using PH buffers/chemical additions.
The plants are all real, and growing steadily.

Present residents are:

9 Odessa Barb
200+ Neon Tetra
4 Golden Sucking Loach
2 Guppies (random left overs from old 4 foot setup)
1 Dwarf Ram (female)

Some more pics:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

90gal tank?

Nice setup. Good choice in filters - Eheim. Do you really have 200+ neons? Pics show about 50 maybe. Would be pretty cool to show that many, although impartial to Cardinals.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice, how do you like the 2227?


----------



## cozy (Aug 20, 2010)

I bought 4 bags of 50+! 
They are in 2 schools mainly, although the pics only show about 60 at one area of the tank - they are spread along the length 

The Eheim stuff is just brilliant - only use Eheim filters, hose, elbows, etc I have used an Aqua One Aquis 1200 and wouldn't trust it if I went away. The build quality and seals were very poor compared to the Eheim.

The 2126 is only about 1 year old (as good as brand new!)
The 2227 is about 10 years old, and never let me down - I have only done regular cleaning and I changed the seals a few months ago (only because I thought I ought not to push my luck - though there were no leaks etc)


----------



## Bill Pape (Oct 1, 2010)

Beautiful setup! Can you please tell me what "bogwood" is? I want to add wood to my tank to make the water softer and lower PH. I haven't started to look for wood yet.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats cool. I also like the more natural look to tanks!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been thinking of doing a neon tank for a long time. How many gallons do you have? Don't you think the fish are going to be too many as they grow? I do think that you can probably 'over stock' on neons fairly safely because of their size but it still seems Like 200 is a lot. I'm asking from a place of interest.


----------

